# What are Some Hardy Shrimp?



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

I am interested in getting some shrimp but I don't have any gear to check levels and such. Is there any shrimp that would be able to survive well so I dont have to worry about them too much? 

The tank I have is planted and can be seen in the planted tank section of the forum (10 gallons of green). It is fertilized by dry ferts and has DIY CO2. Gets a 40-50% water change every week. I use tap water from our well so there is no chlorine or additives (dont know the ph of it). Only live stock in there now is a couple ottos. 

I like asking GTA members because you guys have experience with them. I would rather take your experience rather than info on the web that may mislead you sometimes.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Red Cherry shrimps are virtually indestructable!  

Lots of people start out with these, get the hang of what's required to keep them alive/happy and then move up to more challenging ones. 

You can also opt to go with Yellow Neos, or Painted Fire Reds which are the same as Cherrys just prettier and deeper colored.

I believe Igor on this forum has some available....he has very nice healthy stock, which you want to get from a member rather than go to an LFS.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dry ferts and CO2 may make it harder for shrimps, large weekly WC also isn't perfect for shrimps. Like Anna said, RCS is probably the easiest. I wouldn't start with yellow in this tank as yellow has been reported many times that they don't do well in water with low PH (like lower than 6.5). Problem (good or bad) is that once you start shrimping, you'll find that one tank is just not enough ;-)


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Kool thanks for the info. I am just looking and getting information right now but it looks like I am leaning to the RCS.

Also I am on the far edge of the GTA so might have to go to the LFS and order them in.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Kool thanks for the info. I am just looking and getting information right now but it looks like I am leaning to the RCS.
> 
> Also I am on the far edge of the GTA so might have to go to the LFS and order them in.


There might be a member who has RCS near you, post a wanted in the sale forum and give it a try. There are members who are willing to ship, for RCS, you'll probably pay more on the shipping than the shrimps.

Or if you come to GTA often, you can just time it right to pick them up yourself.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

you can also go shrimp meetup and pick up shrimp and plants. There is an east-end meet comming soon and hopefully we will have west-end meets in few months.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

I sometimes go out east to visit my Grandmother, if it works out timing wise we could arrange something.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

I believe Igor, who was mentioned above, regularly ships his shrimp and guarantees live delivery. If I'm making that up, someone correct me please.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

malajulinka said:


> I believe Igor, who was mentioned above, regularly ships his shrimp and guarantees live delivery. If I'm making that up, someone correct me please.


You are correct not making it up


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok

Where abouts is the east end meet up? Or how can I get ahold of igor? 
And appox prices I should expect for RCS do I can get some money together. 

Thanks


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*shrimp*

the shrimp meet up was this past Sunday, there will probably not be another one for a little while....

Shrimp prices vary greatly depending on the type quality and quantity that you are getting, for Red Cherry Shrimps:

Red Cherry to Sakura Grade = $1.00 - $2.50

Fire Red to Painted Fire Grade = $3.00 - 4.50

These are approximate price ranges and will change depending on maturity of shrimp, quantity, etc.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok I think I get it now. I am not fussy on grade plus I dont have tons of money so the 1.00 to 2.50 range sounds great. Now just gotta get it arranged on who to by from.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

Igor's screenname here is igor.kanshyn. He also has a website at www.shrimptank.ca.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You might consider Ghost shrimp, perhaps. They are very inexpensive, quite hardy, though not brightly coloured. Kind of whitish, clearish when young, but they develop an assortment of dark stripes and spots with maturity as well as a distinctly orange cast to the shells.
Very active, I find them quite entertaining, and they are not that shy, as shrimp go, so you see them most of the time.
BAs sells them at 10 for 4.50. They breed regularly and with any luck at all some of the larvae will survive and grow into new shrimp for you too. Just put a sponge over the filter intake so the eggs and zoeys don't get sucked in, and if the tank is nicely mature, they will eat the biofilm and grow on that. You can also feed them liquid Phyto plankton or culture green water for the zoeys, but you don't have to, if you aren't looking for high survival rates of the babies.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I fish the Kawartha a few times a year, maybe I can take a bit a detour to your area but won't be until June/July. Otherwise, I have my last batch of culls from my PFR tank that can go for a very affordable price. I just looked at them tonight, they are really nice actually.


----------

